# Knit Hat Margarita in Size Adult



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Just posted my new hat "Margarita" on Ravelry.

It's made in the round and does not have a seam. Looks very cute on, both with and without the buttons.

Yarn used: #4 medium worsted

Difficulty level:easy

The pattern is on sale for $1.99 till March 9, regular price is $2.99.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-margarita


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Really lovely - design, colour and the subtle adornment.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Love the design, great work on the textured stitches


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

I love this hat. How would it look with a fox pom pom at the top? Pom Pom hats are all over Manhattan.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

sgreene said:


> I love this hat. How would it look with a fox pom pom at the top? Pom Pom hats are all over Manhattan.


I think it would look cute with it.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

What is a fox pom pom ? springchicken66


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Can't wait to start!!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Nancylynn1946 said:


> Can't wait to start!!!


Thank you so much, I hope you will enjoy it!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

Love it... just got my copy .... thanks Janet....


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

ladybeach said:


> Love it... just got my copy .... thanks Janet....


Thank you so much, Janet! I hope you like it! 
Also, many thanks to Everybody who has supported me!


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

To sgreene - What is a fox pom pom ? Do tell. springchicken66


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

springchicken66 said:


> To sgreene - What is a fox pom pom ? Do tell. springchicken66


Here is a picture of a hat with a fox pom pom, I just googled it.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello knittingkitty. Now I get it. Thanks. springchicken66


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

gorgeous Love the colour as well as pattern detail


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Fabulous design


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely design and color.
:thumbup:


----------

